# godaddy help



## BillPinn (Jul 14, 2009)

I just made a website and I want to know how to make a moderator account. I don't know a lot about web design at all, but my friend wants to help me build the site. I'm wondering if there is a way he can be signed into an account on his computer and help me build the site. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

You can open the hosting control panel and create an FTP account for him. This will allow him to access and edit/create/delete any files on your webserver. As far as giving him access to your hosting control panel, there is most likely no way to give him such permission and I highly recommend you don't let him access this panel. Make sure to backup your files when you start creating FTP accounts for others. In case they get angry or accidentally delete something, you'll have a copy on your computer.


----------

